# "Modified" McBride and Ludloff Osteotomy



## vhutten2010 (Jul 15, 2011)

Several doctors at my practice always combine CPT 28292 and CPT 28296 - for a "Modified" McBride and Ludloff/Chevron Osteotomy.  These codes are bundled with highest RVU code 28292 bundled with 28296 requiring highest RVU code to have modifier -59.  I have 4 of these surgeries just this week.  Any advice on how you are coding these two surgeries together?


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jul 15, 2011)

hows about 28299


----------

